# Build Week 11 Coming Up.........



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

.........which means my car will be built next week - well, as of last week, it was still scheduled for week 11 anyway ! 

Anyone else expecting a 'birth' this week?


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

Apparently mine was born last week. (week 10)
The dealer spoke to me on Tuesday & said it was in the paint shop!
Just sold the Jag today so I hope its not delayed, its gonna be a pain having only one car between us until it arrives.


----------



## Fac51 (Feb 4, 2007)

PAULTILFORD said:


> Apparently mine was born last week. (week 10)
> The dealer spoke to me on Tuesday & said it was in the paint shop!
> Just sold the Jag today so I hope its not delayed, its gonna be a pain having only one car between us until it arrives.


Is it from Audi Leeds where you have bought the car from mate, out of interest?


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes its Leeds Audi - salesman is Paul Jobson.


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

I was build week 8 and picking mine up on Tuesday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

leedav said:


> I was build week 8 and picking mine up on Tuesday !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats very fast !


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

I know ! - I was initially promised delivery last Friday but there was a Fu%* up with shipping and confirmation of build stage etc. Apparantly there is a backlog of circa 4000 cars in Germany awaiting shipment. (not all TT's though)
Until Thursday last week my sales guy couldn't even tell me where my car was! - Anyway got a call on Thu night to say he had managed to escalate 10 cars out of 50 to be delivered next week, and because I've been such a mithering git (3-4 calls per day) he had added me to the list of 10 ! - Persistance does pay !!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Mine is due to be built this week too.

Not been able to get hold of the lease guy to confirm though. How long is it likely to take before the car reaches the UK and is ready for delivery?!


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

Zideredup said:


> Mine is due to be built this week too.
> 
> Not been able to get hold of the lease guy to confirm though. How long is it likely to take before the car reaches the UK and is ready for delivery?!


between 2-4 weeks from build week.....with 4 seemingly to be the average.... my dealer is adamant that i will have the car 2 weeks from its build week....me? well, i AM holding my breath. :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm allowing 5 weeks - not sure if that will be enough, knowing my usual run of luck :roll:


----------



## kernahan (Feb 14, 2007)

Mine was built week 9 and is still waiting to be assigned to a ship.


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine is build week 11. Got a mail from the dealer today to say that it is at build stage 4 (Paint Shop, apparently), which seems very quick! He's confident that it'll be ready to pick up before the end of March!!

But then he was confident that it'd be ready early March before Xmas!!

Anyone recommend somewhere to get a Milltek exhaust around Oxfordshire??


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

bennyhill said:


> Mine is build week 11. Got a mail from the dealer today to say that it is at build stage 4 (Paint Shop, apparently), which seems very quick! He's confident that it'll be ready to pick up before the end of March!!
> 
> But then he was confident that it'd be ready early March before Xmas!!
> 
> Anyone recommend somewhere to get a Milltek exhaust around Oxfordshire??


Stage 4 in a day ! 8)


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Impressive huh!.......

Or just another dealer line to get you off the phone/email????

How many build phases are there? And how long from phase 4 to shipping? Anyone know? :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, my car is In Production anyway


----------



## kernahan (Feb 14, 2007)

Can anybody confirm the rumor going around about the huge backlog Audi has with shipping new vehicles?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

kernahan said:


> Can anybody confirm the rumor going around about the huge backlog Audi has with shipping new vehicles?


I have heard that its true alright  There are numerous mentions of it on here


----------



## kernahan (Feb 14, 2007)

Iâ€™ve ordered mine back at the start of November 2006 to be built week 9 and now Iâ€™m being told expect delivery early May. I know that car has to travel by sea all the way to Australia but instead of 6 â€" 8 weeks itâ€™s gone to 10 â€" 12 weeks from the back log.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm in Ireland, and from Week 11 production, I was told to expect early / mid May too - I was hoping for late April - I think it can take up to 5 weeks at times to make the UK , same for Ireland, not sure exactly how long it takes to get to your neck of the woods? :?


----------



## PAULTILFORD (Dec 6, 2006)

My dealer has told me I will definetly have my car before the end of March (week 10 build) I have sold my car on the back of this, so if he lets me down he better come up with a courtesey car!!


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

I asked the dealer about this and apparently it has effected about 400 cars that were scheduled for build weeks 12-13. They have been put back about 4-6 weeks! :?

He assured me that mine is ok and will be here before the end of March 

Not sure I trust him though, dealers don't lie, do they? :x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

bennyhill said:


> I asked the dealer about this and apparently it has effected about 400 cars that were scheduled for build weeks 12-13. They have been put back about 4-6 weeks! :?
> 
> He assured me that mine is ok and will be here before the end of March
> 
> Not sure I trust him though, dealers don't lie, do they? :x


Why only weeks 12-13 though? :?

I would say that any delays are all random - who knows who gets the short straw


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I wonder is my car on a train somewhere tonight? 

I need a tracker ! :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Car is now built for sure - dealer is estimating delivery into my grubby hands of 'mid-April' :? :roll:


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

mine's 'production complete' and was on a train from Hungary to Germany today for Audi UK to do their testing before it leaves the factory.

Dealer thinks it might make the port tomorrow or maybe Monday so could be here in a week or so, depending on how full the boat is!

starting to get even more impatient now, especially as someone in the work car park has an 07, Phantom black 2 litre!! Gits!! :wink:


----------



## Markh1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just for your info. I'm week 09 and built. Still not on boat though, checked today.

[smiley=end.gif]


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

:?
 
Thought it seemed a bit too smooth and professional!!
 
:?


----------



## leedav (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi All

I was build week 8 and picked mine up on Tue, i think to be honest its just luck of the draw after reading these posts.

Going outside to give her a clean now !!!!


----------



## r8fun (Mar 16, 2007)

My dealer called yesterday to tell me mine was being shipped this weekend.  
(Build week 10)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

<------------waiting, waiting, twiddling thumbs and wondering :?

Any other Week 11 folk get any news as yet?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

AidenL said:


> <------------waiting, waiting, twiddling thumbs and wondering :?
> 
> Any other Week 11 folk get any news as yet?


I got my news, but its not on this weeks boat 

And so the waiting to get off the dock begins :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

My road tax is up on the MINI tomorrow too, so I'll have to renew it now as well due to the delays  :? :x  :roll:

Oh well


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AidenL said:


> My road tax is up on the MINI tomorrow too, so I'll have to renew it now as well due to the delays  :? :x  :roll:
> 
> Oh well


Talk to the dealer see if they can get you a loan car.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > My road tax is up on the MINI tomorrow too, so I'll have to renew it now as well due to the delays  :? :x  :roll:
> ...


I'd feel guilty driving a loaner while the poor little faithful reliable MINI was sitting outside looking at me with its sad eyes  :?

I'll stump up for another 3 months tax I guess


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine was on the boat on Tuesday afternoon apparently.

Going down there at lunchtime to see if it's arrived yet and when I can get my sticky hands on it!?

This is the most frustrating part of the wait, why couldn't we go and pick them up personally??? :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

bennyhill said:


> Mine was on the boat on Tuesday afternoon apparently.
> 
> Going down there at lunchtime to see if it's arrived yet and when I can get my sticky hands on it!?
> 
> This is the most frustrating part of the wait, why couldn't we go and pick them up personally??? :?


You lucky bugger !  Least yours is getting closer


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Dealer emailed me - car wont be available till week commencing 23rd April, week 17  - 7 weeks after build :roll:

I definitely wont take it till 5th May then, due to my holidays


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmm, 5th May, long way off - I am having crazy notions of cancelling the TT , if I can get my deposit back - would I be crazy? :?

Maybe just pick up the RS4 instead that the dealer has as an alternative? :?


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Lunatic!!

You've waited this long and now you are going to cancel it? :?

How come Ireland takes so much longer, couldn't they deliver it to the UK then you could come and get it?

RS4 though.... :twisted: Tempting I bet :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

bennyhill said:


> Lunatic!!
> 
> You've waited this long and now you are going to cancel it? :?
> 
> ...


I am a nutter :lol:

The RS4 is there, waiting, tempting...... 

I haven't bounced this off the dealer yet - dunno what he will say :roll:

Dunno why the delay  Nah, I suppose it has to be PDId by the supplying dealer anyway 

He said he wasn't even able to tell me how long it might take - which doesn't fill me with confidence :roll:


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the Dealer, car is here and will be ready to collect tomorrow    

Anyone got a list of things to check on pick-up, this'll be my first new car ever  

Week 11 build --- Pick up Week 14 --- Not too bad in hindsight?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Good for you 

Mine is still in Eden Port - best guess till pick up? 2-3 weeks :?

Theres a thread on here about things to check at pick-up?


----------



## Starfraction (Dec 20, 2006)

Good news.

Here's the link to the PDI checklist:- .........

http://www.********.co.uk/content/extra ... ras&ID=pdi


----------



## bennyhill (Jan 6, 2007)

Thx guys!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> Good for you
> 
> Mine is still in Eden Port - best guess till pick up? 2-3 weeks :?
> 
> Theres a thread on here about things to check at pick-up?


Where is Eden Port :?:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

vagman said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Good for you
> ...


No idea :? Thats what the dealer said ? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

AidenL said:


> vagman said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


According to Google Earth its in Florida :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > vagman said:
> ...


Maybe thats why its taking so long to get to me !  :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

AidenL said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Flippen 'eck - I hope its not been built as LHD.  :wink: 
.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol:

That would explain a lot of the delay I'm having !

I'd say the sales guy doesn't know where it is himself :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, I wonder is my car making its way back from Florida 

One week down, hopefully no more than 2 more to go


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

AidenL said:


> Well, I wonder is my car making its way back from Florida
> 
> One week down, hopefully no more than 2 more to go


 [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

faulky said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I wonder is my car making its way back from Florida
> ...


Imagine how I feel :roll:

Hey, did you ever get pics of that black lined footrest? Any movement on the armrest?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Car is supposed to be on the boat [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Won't count chickens just yet though :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Car is supposed to be on the boat [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Won't count chickens just yet though :roll:


When will you get it then?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Car is supposed to be on the boat [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Can't say, won't say ? :? Said hopefully some time next week - won't give me any date till its on the ground here - I think the ship is due Thursday, transport by land then Cork to Dublin, PDI, has to be towards end of next week at the earliest?

I'm expecting nothing, so I won't be disappointed I suppose  :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Can't say, won't say ? :? Said hopefully some time next week - won't give me any date till its on the ground here - I think the ship is due Thursday, transport by land then Cork to Dublin, PDI, has to be towards end of next week at the earliest?
> 
> I'm expecting nothing, so I won't be disappointed I suppose  :wink:


Not too bad then, imagine if you had ordered a bit later. Obviously we'll be expecting a full review and photosession the day you collect it, better post the obligatory phrase too, albeit a bit early -


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Can't say, won't say ? :? Said hopefully some time next week - won't give me any date till its on the ground here - I think the ship is due Thursday, transport by land then Cork to Dublin, PDI, has to be towards end of next week at the earliest?
> ...


Pmsl ! :lol:

I'll get the pics up in a jiffy , when I actually have something to take piccys of ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Well, that all fell through :roll: Lucky I wasn't expecting much.......

Car is still on the ship? :? :roll: Wtf? How slow is that ship? :?

Its all slipping towards w/c 23rd now, which is the busiest week of the month for me at work, so I won't have any time off available.

Looks like it will be early May when I get it now.

I'm pretty peeved at these delays to be honest - its taking the shine off the experience.


----------



## Brainsey (Dec 28, 2006)

[/quote]I'm pretty peeved at these delays to be honest - its taking the shine off the experience.

I can well appreciate your feelings. My TTC was built in week 13 and its still in Germany waiting for a ship. I'm sort of losing interest now, tbh if they called and said that I couldn't have the car for some reason I don't think I'd be too bothered. Perhaps Audi have only one ship and its on its way to you.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Brainsey said:


> I'm pretty peeved at these delays to be honest - its taking the shine off the experience.
> 
> I can well appreciate your feelings. My TTC was built in week 13 and its still in Germany waiting for a ship. I'm sort of losing interest now, tbh if they called and said that I couldn't have the car for some reason I don't think I'd be too bothered. Perhaps Audi have only one ship and its on its way to you.


Funnily enough, I'm feeling the exact same way myself - right now, I'm totally indifferent as to whether the bloomin' thing ever turns up at all now :roll:

I'd almost welcome an excuse to cancel it now......... :roll:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Hold in there Aiden.

However I see in this months Top Gear the Z4 M Coupe now has an Â£8k discount!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> Hold in there Aiden.
> 
> However I see in this months Top Gear the Z4 M Coupe now has an Â£8k discount!


That will annoy anyone who bought one recently Phil ! 

Its tempting though 

Maybe I should have jumped 3 weeks ago when I was thinking of doing it..... :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> Hold in there Aiden.
> 
> However I see in this months Top Gear the Z4 M Coupe now has an Â£8k discount!


Phil, where was that discount from? A specific dealer / broker, or right across the board?

I might make a call or two, check out Z4M availability :wink:

A friend of mine might take the TT himself when it arrives instead, so I have an easy way out that would suit everyone 

The M was my first calling - the price over here of â‚¬ 90k was the only thing really deterred me, but if its getting closer to well specced TT territory, I might regret not going for it


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Broadspeed car brokers - found it :wink:


----------



## 2meter (Nov 23, 2006)

AidenL said:


> Broadspeed car brokers - found it :wink:


Aiden

Hold in there buddy. It really will be worth it.

I'll let you have a go in mine when it arrives next weekend


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

2meter said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Broadspeed car brokers - found it :wink:
> ...


Thanks ! 

I have good news and bad news:

Good news is, the car is in the country, and will be at the dealers next Thursday 'probably' :roll:

Bad news is, PDI will take 2 days, so Monday 23rd is the earliest collection date, but I can't get away from work that week, and I'm away on holidays the week after. So, it will be well into May, probably Saturday 12th before I can collect it. :roll:

A day or two earlier would have made all the difference to me, but thats the way the cookie crumbled.  :?

Ho hum . :?


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Aiden

are you keeping the TT or not - what is putting you off?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Philr said:


> Aiden
> 
> are you keeping the TT or not - what is putting you off?


I suppose really wants putting me off is time to think - I started off wanting a Z4M, then went for the TT for cost reasons, along with Mrs L not being that keen on the long bonnet look of the Z4M - she just thought it would be hard to drive, park, etc.

I suppose if the TT had arrived 2 weeks ago as really should have happened with a Week 11 build, I'd be in it now, and that would be that - but I suppose my annoyance at the delays, which now mean I probably won't be able to pick it up for another month practically, is making me have second thoughts that maybe I should have just gone with my original plan.

It might be petty on my part I guess  , but I'm unhappy that Audi couldn't get the car over here in the normal average time?

And maybe I'll just always hanker after an M something or other ? Ian, I think you know him from z4um and MINI2 is delighted with his Z4M, and maybe thats where I should be too? :?

Small things , really small things can ruin anticipation, and that is part of the fun of buying a new car. I suppose I'm not getting much fun from the waiting to be honest. Like I say, petty, but annoying......

There are no car brokers here - so no cheap Z4Ms - and as we said before, it would take x no of weeks to get one anyway, but I begrudge Audi my money right this minute. :roll:

Might change if I see the TT, but might not either......


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Might change if I see the TT, but might not either......


In the word of your esteemed Country Woman, Mrs Doyle... Ah ya will, ya will ya will ya will! :lol:

You're right though, about seemingly small things spoiling the moment. I have had similar issues with a previous Merc. Only I would say that this is more of a saga and not at all petty of you.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

FinFerNan said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Might change if I see the TT, but might not either......
> ...


Or in the esteemed words of one of his copuntrymen FEK


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


Driiink, feck, ,arse, girrrls :lol:

I will have that cuppa tea I think !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm pleading with my dealer to try and have the car ready for collection lunchtime next Saturday !

I have a big family wedding on Friday, and a post wedding do on Saturday, which I can escape, after negotiations with Mrs L :wink: That will cost me some shoes :lol:

The dealer is around 4 hours away each way - so if I stay relatively off the beer on Friday, I can get on the road early, and be back home for the dinner on Saturday evening - which I can't miss - shoes wouldn't buy me out of that one ! :lol:

Hope the transport and PDI sticks to the schedule now, fingers crossed


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Good news at last 

Car is on a transporter from Cork to Dublin at the moment [smiley=jester.gif]

I might, just might be able to collect it Thursday at Noon, if all goes to plan 

Will mean a 6am start Thursday, but still............ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Collection now confirmed for Noon on Thursday ! 

PDI is complete right now


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Great news Aiden!

Check your alloys though!! Mine were kerbed by MSL Pottery Rd either at PDI or when I went back to get alarm blip enabled. In all my excitement I wasn't thorough enough checking the car on delivery/or in my frustration after the alarm blip debacle.

Such a shame. Grange themselves are great but the Group Service Centre (MSL) are the biggest shower of Gobshites. Hopefully you have a better Audi Service Centre nearer Donegal.

Don't know whether you noticed but as Grange Audi's showrooms are squashed into that small plot (While the VW and Merc. franchises have all the room in the world :x ), it means Grange have no Handover bay unlike a lot of the dealerships mentioned here. You'll have no option to check car under showroom lighting on the Grange Audi side of the road.

My car was driven over to me in the little Audi carpark from across the road from the main car park behind the VW and Merc showrooms. I didn't feel the need for such thorough checking of the car in a handover room, but in hindsight re. my alloy and re. the paint defect horror stories on these forums maybe its worth some enquiries with Grange.

Dunno if the VW and merc showrooms have a handover bay though. Might be worth asking the dealer and if they do and if so you could probably demand to use it if you want.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Calibos said:


> Great news Aiden!
> 
> Check your alloys though!! Mine were kerbed by MSL Pottery Rd either at PDI or when I went back to get alarm blip enabled. In all my excitement I wasn't thorough enough checking the car on delivery/or in my frustration after the alarm blip debacle.
> 
> ...


I'll be paranoid now too - after Donald C and Jankers problems 

I'll be leaving here at 6am, and in a panic to get home for the pre-wedding preparations, so I better just rein myself in and take a good close look at the car though ! :?

Grange don't have much space alright


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm collecting tomorrow at 11am now :wink: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Delighted to hear you stuck in there Aiden and did not cancel or go for something else. It will be worth the wait. I am just back from a week in the Alps and what a nice wee car to come back too. Going back to work was that bit more pleasurable!

Enjoy!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have you seenn those Z4s :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Have you seenn those Z4s :wink:


Nooooo 

No interest now :wink:

Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

John C said:


> Delighted to hear you stuck in there Aiden and did not cancel or go for something else. It will be worth the wait. I am just back from a week in the Alps and what a nice wee car to come back too. Going back to work was that bit more pleasurable!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you Sir !


----------

